# [SOLVED] Psp 2000 orange light nightmare



## Blackwing

Hey there again. This time my problem is with my Slim series, TA88V3 motherboard PSP. When I first got it, it ran and worked flawlessly. Half a year or so later, occasionally it would freeze . I thought okay, sure...annoying but why not? Then it just did that more and more until it did something ELSE. It altogether stopped reading from my memory card.

To clarify. If I power on the PSP, it can simply not see the card inside of it. Standby on, standby off, now it sees it. Or it doesn't. I repeat this until it sees it. I do "something", which may freeze mid-process (I suspect because the stupid thing suddenly doesn't see the memory card again). FAILED, power off, retry. If I get past "that", I have to launch a game. Well launching a game does the same thing more often than not. I just got out of Lord of Arcana half an hour ago to upload some stuff to the PSP. Wanted to jump back in. Whenever I get as far as launching the game, I see a VERY Faint "PSP" logo screen on my display, and instead of actually reading as it should, the orange light blinks at a set, fast-paced interval (Slower than actual reading and more consistent).

The screen is dirty but I haven't dropped my PSP since I had it, which is about 18 months now. THe only risk of me bricking it comes from the frustration of wanting to throw it at a wall because it's behaving stupidly. I should note that as the problem of the vanishing memory card became more and more common, games would still rarely freeze, and once started would USUALLY Work fine. The exception is if and when I put my PSP into standby \sleep mode . Sometimes, if I got out of sleep mode and forced the card to read (Event\voice\new area\whatever), it would hang, looping sound and giving me the flashing orange light of hell.

I've got an 8 GIG memory card in a Micro SD adapter and have read online that if I had another PSP to try it in, it would most likely work. Checked the slot and the card's insert parts - they seem fine, but maybe it's something that goes against appearances? IF any of you have -concrete-, solid advice or know what's up, *PLEASE* freaking let me know, I really don't want to wait longer for Duodecim than necessary =3

Edit : Oh yeah. Of course I mention a worsening tendency. Well I'm posting because as it is right now, I CANNOT get a game to launch. Could be bad luck, but I highly doubt it. Also, I tried the whole "Format" bull they force-feed people. As predicted, it does nothing to improve (or worsen) stability >.>


----------



## harri506

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

Hello. Thanks for being specific with the problem, as it really helps when we research the issue.

Now I am no expert at handheld consoles but I used to own a PSP and it was very bad at handling anything other than a memory stick Duo specifically meant for the PSP. I had a very similar problem. So The PSP is rather sporadic in turning on. And when it does it doesn't handles games very well, correct?

All the best, 
harri506


----------



## Blackwing

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

Hey, thanks for the quick reply!

I'll try to sum up my problem as it goes.

1)Turning it on. When I actually DO turn it on, it turns on 100% fine. Problem is it fails to read the memory card a lot of the times I DO turn it on. This applies to simply making it come back from sleep mode (Because I really don't want to grind that 2 hour dungeon again).
2)After I turn it on and off enough so that it sees the memory card, it may refuse to launch an...application I need. It may either default to "error" with a message and boot me back to XMB. 2A is it does not read the card at this point. 2B is still DOES read the card...which makes me ***. 2C is when it simply blinks orange but does nothing - forcing me to restart the process.
3)If I got lucky enough, I'll be back at the XMB. Trying to launch a game will get the PSP logo to flash up annnnddd then comes orange light nightmare. If I got past this before, in-game it would sometimes, albeit rarely freeze. KHBBS did this more often than others - there was a fairly high, 40-60% chance that upon calling the psp awake from sleep mode it would not \could not read the next block of data from the card, forcing a sound loop and of course, hanging \freezing. Occasionally, forcing standby then getting out of it again MAY resolve the problem, but the success chance of that is under 15% >.>.
Sooooo that's about my plight.


----------



## harri506

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

This definitely sounds like a defective charger and/or battery to me. Try taking the battery out, plug the PSP into the AC adapter like you would to charge it, turn it on, and if all goes well plug the battery back in. Wait about 10 minutes with all plugged in then unplug the charger. If the PSP turns off then it is a battery issue. If it wont turn on even with the AC adapter plugged in it is an adapter issue. The cord is probably shorted and charging sporadically. I believe if the battery LED blinks it's telling you it's completely out of juice.

Best of luck,
harri506


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

The flashing orange light you mentioned tells me that your memory card is either defective or kaput.

I had the same problem and I found out that the flashing orange light occurs when a memory card isn't working so I think you may need a new one.

Hope this helps,
Redeye


----------



## Blackwing

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

Yeah, it wasn't the charger at all, it was the memory card reader . 
uh, ouch. It helps as far as having a clue what's going on. Now I just need $37 for a new one eh? xD. Oh well, thanks anyway.


----------



## harri506

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

Oops, forgot there was 2 different LEDs, one for power and one for card. Could you specify how you have the memory card set up? I believe you said you had a Micro SD card adapter?


----------



## Blackwing

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

Yup, 8 GB micro inside the adapter inside the slot.

Edit : SONY 8 GB PRO DUO


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

I was thinking you had the wrong one as they are usually pro-duos, but the new PSP may have another slot for an SD card or something.

If possible, could you try another memory card in you PSP to determine if it is a faulty memory card or reader


----------



## bwolfje

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

In addition, you could try a hard reset.

If that does not work most like it will be a hardware issue (the sd car or the reader)

holding the power switch in the up position for around ten seconds. This will then shut off the PSP. You may then need to flick the power button either once or twice for the device to come back on


----------



## Blackwing

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

That's what I'm forced to do, Bwolfje. Most of the time it fails to read data needed to perform an operation in-game, I get a stuck or black screen, a flashing memory card read light and have to hard reset in order to get it to respond to any form of input.

hopefully my friend can visit this weekend, I can try his card in mine and my card in his.
If it helps, going to "information" over my memory card says it is X big and Y free space avalaible, but "Magicgate" comes up as "Unknown".


----------



## bwolfje

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

Magicgate: unknown, indicates the memory card used does not have the requierd protection.

This most likely is the problem in this situation as magic gate is a copy protection software, and all official psp cards will show up as known or something in that line of direction.

So your best bet is to try the other mem card.


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

You had the same issue as me, you got a card simular to the Official ones but it didn't have Magicgate (which doesn't seem to be an issue but I have noticed that they fail quicker)


----------



## Blackwing

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

Well poopikins. I don't suppose someone wants to graciously mail me $50 for a new memory card eh ?XD
short of that, I'm boned.


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mate,

You can get them a lot cheaper off eBay xD

Just make sure to choose a reputable seller.

-Redeye


----------



## Blackwing

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

I could, if I could afford it and my paypal was authorized to make purchases ;-P


----------



## bwolfje

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

Keep saving buddy, whatever suits you best lol.

Could you please mark the thread as solved tho, to keep it tidy in the forums.


----------



## Blackwing

*Re: Psp 2000 orange light nightmare*

I would, if it WAS. But "very likely" isn't solved, now is it XD. I'll see if my friend drops by tomorrow, do the memory card switch\test. To be neat and tidy I'll mark it then, if that's okay.
Also, eBaying also carries the risk of being swindled. Past that, customs would LOVE to charge me the original price of the item I'm receiving anyway (I got a 4 GB usb keychain sent to me from the arab emirates once, they requested I pay $40 *facepalm*).


----------

